# Got to see Beacon Bay at least? Need outboard advice please



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Aw man. I took my wife to do some fishing today on Lake Livingston. I backed the boat down the ramp...paid the fee...went to start the motor...ugh. RWWR-RWWWWR-RWOOR-W-W-**silence**

The motor turned over about 3 times before the battery appeared to cave. So I pulled the boat off the ramp and was sure it was the battery. I ran over to Autozone and picked up a brand new deep cycle marine battery. I had the store put the battery on a tester before I bought it...full charge. So I ran back to the ramp and installed the new battery. I then backed down into the water ready to go fishing. 

This time when I tried to start the motor all you could hear was BZZZZZZZZ coming from the cowl. The starter wasn't engaging. It was like the thing got hung up or something. Now I have had similar problems with car starters where the starter's Bendix drive did not disengage while trying to start it with a dead battery. Put a new battery on the car and sometimes I could bang on the starter with a hammer while someone turned the key and it would get unhung. Other times I had to remove the starter and replace it. Is this the same for outboards?

I brought the boat home and checked the old battery on my charger. The charger says it's good!?

Can anyone tell me what this issue could be? The motor was turning over but sounded like a dead battery...battery is good but now has a brand new battery anyway and I'm just getting a BZZZZZ sound from the cowl.

1995 Evinrude 115 Ocean Pro

Could the cold weather have done something besides drain the battery? Did the bendix drive get hung up? Did the starter just kick the bucket? Anyone ever experience this?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Hmmm, bzzzzz, hummmm, brrrrr?

You could probably tell; was the starter gear engaging the flywheel and actually turning over the engine, or were you just hearing the electric starter motor turn?

I just read your post better. It sounds like a starter/bendix issue to me. Hopefully one of the sponsors on here that own boat/engine sales & repair facilities will see this.

This may be fairly simple. I would sure check it out before I spent too much money.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Bendix drive does not appear to be engaged. Solenoid maybe?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Hmmm, bzzzzz, hummmm, brrrrr?
> 
> You could probably tell; was the starter gear engaging the flywheel and actually turning over the engine, or were you just hearing the electric starter motor turn?


It turned over the engine about 3 times before the current condition. Now just an electrical sound.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Will the bendix drive engage if the solenoid is bad? It is currently disengaged and I am getting a BZZZZ sound when trying to start.


----------



## catillac (Oct 26, 2011)

*?*

Went to beacon bay for a spot to bank fish not sure where I could go. Is it ok to fish at the boat docks


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's the bendix drive...Bendix drive pulls right out?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It sound like the starter, but I would check all the connections from the battery to the starter.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

FISHROADIE said:


> It sound like the starter, but I would check all the connections from the battery to the starter.


I'll double check the connections but on a glance they looked legit. Anyone know how I could test the starter?

I hear the brushes go bad sometimes.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Now that you have pulled the bendix, will the starter motor spin?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I found this on another site:



> Jump the starter.....go right from pos batt terminal to positive lug on starter. If starter is good it will crank
> 
> Jump both larger lugs on solenoid while key in in the "on" position and motor will crank if solenoid and starter are good


I guess I need to reassemble it and try this?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry you couldn't make the trip.Was hoping you bring in a good report.
I say slap a for sale sign on her and give Bass Pro Shop a visit.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Now that you have pulled the bendix, will the starter motor spin?


There were warnings on the covers not to engage starter while cover is off. Will it set off a nuclear reaction?

I'll go see....


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Before you do that have someone turn the key and watch the bendix , it should raise up and encounter the fly wheel. If it just spins spray a little WD40 on the shaft. I have seen that grease get stick if the motor hasn't been used lately.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> Sorry you couldn't make the trip.Was hoping you bring in a good report.
> I say slap a for sale sign on her and give Bass Pro Shop a visit.


PM me your credit card # heh



whsalum said:


> Before you do that have someone turn the key and watch the bendix , it should raise up and encounter the fly wheel. If it just spins spray a little WD40 on the shaft. I have seen that grease get stick if the motor hasn't been used lately.


I'll go try...


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

OK...had wife bump the key while I watched the bendix drive.....the bendix drive just spins. no engagement. Where do I spray? Down the shaft hole I suppose?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Going to spray the shaft and hole...be right back


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sounds like a bad solenoid. That starter does not look very worn out but it could just have a bad solenoid.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Bad Luck Bob, there is a place in Conroe that rebuilt my starter for $90. Spray the wd on it.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's a video of the action....It's not spinning the drive fast enough? It just doesn't ride up and engage. I soaked it in WD40 and worked it in. BAAH...video didn't load. Hang on


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=15h1nyx>&s=5#.UuWXDCfnblk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> Hey Bad Luck Bob, there is a place in Conroe that rebuilt my starter for $90. Spray the wd on it.


Do you think the starter is not spinning the drive fast enough....BTW...man I AM living up to that nickname quick! HA!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

The starter is spinning...I soaked it with WD40 and the drive seems to work properly. What the heck? Is it possible that the starter just isn't spinning fast enough? It's hauling but what do I know.

I'm sure the noise I thought was electrical was just the bendix drive free spinning now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I used to work on cars a LOT. Anymore, it seems if I lift the hood I cut my knuckle and draw blood. It is just opinion, but I think your starter motor is fine, that it is just the bendix.

With just this in your hand, are you able to move the gear up on the shaft and compress the spring above it?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I used to work on cars a LOT. Anymore, it seems if I lift the hood I cut my knuckle and draw blood. It is just opinion, but I think your starter motor is fine, that it is just the bendix.
> 
> With just this in your hand, are you able to move the gear up on the shaft and compress the spring above it?


Yes...and I wound up the gear to expose the grooves on the shaft and doused them with WD40. It glides easily.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

After seeing the video I agree its the starter bendix, it looks like its wobbling around a lot to. The starter motor is spinning just fine.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I would post the video you took, the picture of the bendix in your hand and the fact that the gear will move on the shaft freely, on a new thread in the *Boating Forum*. There are some marine mechanics that tend to answer on that part of 2Cool. I still don't think you have a high dollar problem.

The wobble may be because he has cover off, which may act as a support for the top, I don't know.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Check it out...


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I would post the video you took, the picture of the bendix in your hand and the fact that the gear will move on the shaft freely, on a new thread in the *Boating Forum*. There are some marine mechanics that tend to answer on that part of 2Cool. I still don't think you have a high dollar problem.


Will do but everyone please feel free to give advice here as well.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Take a screw driver and push up, from under the gear while someone bumps the starter. Just to see if the starter will turn the motor over. Make sure to pull the kill switch so it does not start. Also use a block of wood with your other hand to hold down the Bendix so it does not fly out.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

rkerhs409 said:


> Take a screw driver and push up, from under the gear while someone bumps the starter. Just to see if the starter will turn the motor over. Make sure to pull the kill switch so it does not start. Also use a block of wood with your other hand to hold down the Bendix so it does not fly out.


Thanks! I just tried this and it couldn't turn the flywheel. Just BZZZZZZZZZZ. Starter is looks to be the problem. I also cleaned all connections to weed them out...unless it's the solenoid not feeding enough power?


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

If you want get a pair of jumper cables and put the positive on the starter battery. On the other end touch it to the starter post.

Can you turn the fly wheel by hand. Even just a little bit, hopefully the motor is not seized up.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Lubricate the shaft above the little gear and see if it moves freely up. Thats normally where they stick. It's probably spinning but not moving up and engaging the flywheel..


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

rkerhs409 said:


> If you want get a pair of jumper cables and put the positive on the starter battery. On the other end touch it to the starter post.
> 
> Can you turn the fly wheel by hand. Even just a little bit, hopefully the motor is not seized up.


When I was taking the center bolt that holds the timing cover in place I could turn the flywheel. I took precaution not to by tapping the wrench to break the bolt loose but I could have rotated it.

I will by pass the solenoid tomorrow as you described and report back.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Lubricate the shaft above the little gear and see if it moves freely up. Thats normally where they stick. It's probably spinning but not moving up and engaging the flywheel..


Yep. It moves very easily by hand (2 fingers). I can work it and feel no sticking points.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

From the looks of the video I don't think the starter is bad, it spins to freely . I had a 110 Johnson years ago that did this same thing, the problem was it sticking on the shaft where the spring is located. Just FYI O'Reilly can order any of these parts for about a third of what the boat dealers charge.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

I have had this same type of problem on a 1990's model evinrude and it was the starter solenoid.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks. I jumped straight to the starter this evening and got the same result. I pulled the starter and solenoid. Gonna have the starter rebuilt and buy a new solenoid. Any suggestions where I can get a solenoid?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Give O'Reilly's a call with the model number. I have a good friend who was working on his last weekend and they were able to order the parts for him a lot cheaper than the boat dealership.It's worth a try.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

whsalum said:


> Give O'Reilly's a call with the model number. I have a good friend who was working on his last weekend and they were able to order the parts for him a lot cheaper than the boat dealership.It's worth a try.


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

How about the bendix drive? Anyone know where I can get a new one? I'm just gonna replace everything heh.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Did you get her going ??


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

whsalum said:


> Did you get her going ??


Not yet. I dropped off the starter today to be rebuilt and asked them to replace the solenoid and bendix drive while they were at it. He said it would be ready in a couple of days. Man I can't wait!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Good deal, gonna be time to use it pretty quick.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Yep. The timing is right. Bad weather this weekend + my daughter's 16th birthday. Sure hope they get it done by Wed of next week so I can get it all back together and humming by next weekend. I had a hard time locating a rebuild shop (I was looking for Wheat's in Conroe but they apparently went out of business). Then I was looking in Tomball and Spring but ended up taking it over to Finch Alternator & Starter Rebuilders off N. Shepherd.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bankin' On It said:


> Yep. Then I was looking in Tomball and Spring but ended up taking it over to Finch Alternator & Starter Rebuilders off N. Shepherd.


Finch has been there forever. My only dealing with them was an alternator, and he fixed me up quickly and very reasonably. I kept the truck another 100,000 miles and never had alternator trouble again.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Finch has been there forever. My only dealing with them was an alternator, and he fixed me up quickly and very reasonably. I kept the truck another 100,000 miles and never had alternator trouble again.


Awesome. I was hoping someone would chime in with a good review of his shop. They look like they are all business. No frills. Walk in the shop and 4 feet from the door is the counter. BAM! The rest is shop. As I was describing what I had going on one of his guys was right behind the counter guy nodding his head in agreement as if he knew EXACTLY what was going on.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow. They rebuilt my starter and bendix drive and put on a new solenoid in less than 24 hours. Those guys are awesome! They confirmed the starter was worn out. $162 for EVERYTHING. Talk about customer service. I will have her running by Sunday. Shoot, I might put on the headlamp and do it tonight I'm so stoked.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Great news, glad they got you fixed up.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Good deal


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Well...heh. *shakes head*

So I get the starter bolted up last Saturday. I get the last bolt that holds the ground wire and SNAP. Broke the head off the bolt. Ugh. I spend the next 4 hours trying to drill the broken bolt out of the starter. Broke 7 drill bits and dulled 2 bolt extractors before throwing in the towel. I took the starter off, took it back to the starter shop and had them drill it out for me. Fast forward to today. I bolt it back up. Before I go putting everything back together I test it because I want to see the bendix drive engage the flywheel. IT DID THE SAME THING. Just sat there and spun. I run the gear up manually to engage the flywheel and try again. IT STILL WON'T TURN THE FLYWHEEL. I can turn the flywheel by hand. Aw man I am so sick.

So I put her all back together hoping that maybe that had something to do with it. Tried again. Nope. Just spinning away. She is now sitting at Strack's Boat Repair down the road. I told the fella what I've done, everything I've replaced, etc and we went out to the boat so I could show him first hand. I hit the key, he hears it spin and he looks at me with this puzzled look. I can relate. 

Puzzled, Perplexed, Mentally Exhausted.
BOI


----------



## cigar (Aug 19, 2013)

Did you check your battery with a load on it?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bankin' On It said:


> Well...heh. *shakes head*
> 
> So I get the starter bolted up last Saturday. I get the last bolt that holds the ground wire and SNAP. Broke the head off the bolt. Ugh. I spend the next 4 hours trying to drill the broken bolt out of the starter. Broke 7 drill bits and dulled 2 bolt extractors before throwing in the towel. I took the starter off, took it back to the starter shop and had them drill it out for me. Fast forward to today. I bolt it back up. Before I go putting everything back together I test it because I want to see the bendix drive engage the flywheel. IT DID THE SAME THING. Just sat there and spun. I run the gear up manually to engage the flywheel and try again. IT STILL WON'T TURN THE FLYWHEEL. I can turn the flywheel by hand. Aw man I am so sick.
> 
> ...


Darn, I am really sorry. I mentioned that I like the starter shop you used. I am scared to say it, but I like Strack's too.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your luck. Its frustrating chasing problems like that. You really have to be care full not to over tighten bolts. I went thru that phase long ago. I always put oil on the threads and tighten small bolts with one hand a little bit at a time. I am very good at drilling and taping new threads. You have to center punch the bolt first and make sure you get it centered. Start with the smallest bit first and slowly work you way up to the next size. I hope they get you back out on the water soon.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

cigar said:


> Did you check your battery with a load on it?


I didn't. I bought a brand new battery and had them check it before I purchased it. I honestly do not know how it reacts with a load on it. I hope that's one of the first thing's Strack's does. I got it narrowed down (I hope).



Whitebassfisher said:


> Darn, I am really sorry. I mentioned that I like the starter shop you used. I am scared to say it, but I like Strack's too.


HAHA! Thanks. I think they did a good job on the starter. I mean, they've been at it for quite a long time and let's face it, it's not rocket science...or is it? :spineyes:



FISHROADIE said:


> Sorry to hear about your luck. Its frustrating chasing problems like that. You really have to be care full not to over tighten bolts. I went thru that phase long ago. I always put oil on the threads and tighten small bolts with one hand a little bit at a time. I am very good at drilling and taping new threads. You have to center punch the bolt first and make sure you get it centered. Start with the smallest bit first and slowly work you way up to the next size. I hope they get you back out on the water soon.


Thanks. Man when it happened I just sat there looking at it shaking my head and kicking myself. I should have stopped when I heard it starting to squeak but I had tunnel vision with the goal in sight. I should have lubed it because the only reason I was still tightening is because the dang bolt was still 1/8 inch from holding the ground cable tight. I first stopped when it felt like it was tight but then I checked the cable and it was wiggling all around. 1/2 a turn later...SNAP. I have no idea why that bolt didn't fit as it did prior. Weird.

To top it all off I just changed jobs and my old company short paid my last check, my truck mechanic just hammered me today with a list of major repairs I need for my truck, I came home to broken hinges on a cabinet door (thanks son), went out to get the right hinges and after the 3rd store settled for some that were close but not perfect, hopped in the truck to go home and a headlight went out.

WOOOO! What a day. It's small potatoes in the big picture but jeez when it hits ya back-to-back-to-back like that. I was overdue I suppose. HA!

I sure could use a good day of fishing. Maybe I'll do some bank fishing tomorrow. Old school. I'll try not to slip in! LOL...is that a violin I hear? Time for a beer.:brew:


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Dont fell bad I broke one on a brake caliper a few weeks ago too, but I was able to get it out without too much trouble, but front end eating inside of FLeft tire, so I gotta diagnose that, took it to get alinged they told me it has front end damage, cars never been wrecked. I feel ya man, enjoy that brew.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Bankin; I'm shaking my head at your misfortune. I've been in automotive repair for over forty years, I can't imagine some aspects of marine technology can't be much different than automotive. I'll be short and to the point. All of the following happens when you turn the key on any starter driven motor. The bendix either pushes or pulls the starter gear into the flywheel and the motor spins the gear. If the gear is not engaging the flywheel the only logical answer is the bendix being at fault, depending on the age of the starter, sometimes it's just easier to change the entire unit and be done however, some bucks can be saved by rebuilding. Hopes this helps.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

One other possibility could be the battery cables. I am sure the rebuilder test ran the rebuilt stater. By doing so they are supplying full amps to the starter and can visually tell that it has the power and speed to engage a good bendix. Please try this simple test:

Take a hot battery and a set of jumpers and go straight to the starter. Clamp the positive to the starter + lug. Now touch the ground to the engine block. By doing this you circumvent the existing cable and supply full amperage straight to the starter motor. If this works you'll know immediately.

Good luck.

SG2


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks ADL. I sure hope the rebuild was good. He took the bendix drive apart and rebuilt it too. The way this motor is set up: The starter sits vertical in the unit and is offset from the flywheel. On the top of the starter there is a shaft that fits into a small gear that lays flat with the shaft coming up through the middle of it. This smaller gear locks teeth with a larger gear sitting flat right next to it. 

The bendix drive is a seperate piece that fits into the middle of this larger gear and sticks up vertically to engage the flywheel. I've never seen a starter set up like this before. I've always seen the bendix drive as part of the starter in the same unit. Check out the pics...

SG2 I dropped the boat off at the shop so I can't run that test. I just threw in the towel and sent her to the professionals.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BOI, it should take about ten brews, then a sudden insight will hit your brain.
It will say, B.O.A.T. stands for bust out another thousand.
Stick with it dude, something will give.
Always does.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> BOI, it should take about ten brews, then a sudden insight will hit your brain.
> It will say, B.O.A.T. stands for bust out another thousand.
> Stick with it dude, something will give.
> Always does.


Thanks buddy! I will. It's been a good session of getting familiar with my motor. That's always useful for future unexpected encounters. HA!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Okay, based on the video and the pics you've shown, the gold or copper colored gear is the gear that actually turns the flywheel. I'm assuming this because of the wear marks I see on it. The shaft that this gear sits on has to stay engaged with the larger gear underneath because, it has a couple flat sides.So that tells me that this copper colored gear has to move up and down on the shaft cause everything else is in a fixed position. I know that there must be a piece that's not in the pics or video otherwise the gear would do nothing more than what you say its doing, sitting there and spinning. I'm curious to see the bendix portion of this complete unit. Right now I can only assume there has to be some piece on the bexdix that lifts the gear to engage the flywheel. What engine do you have on there? Evinrude, Johnson, Merc, etc..... I'd like to see if maybe there may be an exploded view of the entire starter circuit. That or a cut away.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Let's summarize. Brand new battery. Rebuilt starter, w/bendix and solenoid from reputable rebuild company. Not much left except the battery cables. The one thing you mentioned that does seem odd is about the bolt that holds the ground lug not tightening down before snapping. Make sure all your connections to the cables are clean and tight. That would be the ground cable to the motor, the battery to solenoid + cable , and solenoid to starter + connections.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

alldaylong said:


> Okay, based on the video and the pics you've shown, the gold or copper colored gear is the gear that actually turns the flywheel. I'm assuming this because of the wear marks I see on it. The shaft that this gear sits on has to stay engaged with the larger gear underneath because, it has a couple flat sides.So that tells me that this copper colored gear has to move up and down on the shaft cause everything else is in a fixed position. I know that there must be a piece that's not in the pics or video otherwise the gear would do nothing more than what you say its doing, sitting there and spinning. I'm curious to see the bendix portion of this complete unit. Right now I can only assume there has to be some piece on the bexdix that lifts the gear to engage the flywheel. What engine do you have on there? Evinrude, Johnson, Merc, etc..... I'd like to see if maybe there may be an exploded view of the entire starter circuit. That or a cut away.


It's an Evinrude 115 Looper (1995)

Here's what I found at the Evinrude site:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

fishin_envy said:


> Let's summarize. Brand new battery. Rebuilt starter, w/bendix and solenoid from reputable rebuild company. Not much left except the battery cables. The one thing you mentioned that does seem odd is about the bolt that holds the ground lug not tightening down before snapping. Make sure all your connections to the cables are clean and tight. That would be the ground cable to the motor, the battery to solenoid + cable , and solenoid to starter + connections.


Yep. I cleaned all of them. Made sure they were tight. The bolt that broke off was drilled out and replaced with a stud and a nut (so I wouldn't break it off again) at the suggestion of the starter guy. I guess he's seen my kind before. Heh.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

alldaylong said:


> Okay, based on the video and the pics you've shown, the gold or copper colored gear is the gear that actually turns the flywheel. I'm assuming this because of the wear marks I see on it. The shaft that this gear sits on has to stay engaged with the larger gear underneath because, it has a couple flat sides.So that tells me that this copper colored gear has to move up and down on the shaft cause everything else is in a fixed position. I know that there must be a piece that's not in the pics or video otherwise the gear would do nothing more than what you say its doing, sitting there and spinning. I'm curious to see the bendix portion of this complete unit. Right now I can only assume there has to be some piece on the bexdix that lifts the gear to engage the flywheel. What engine do you have on there? Evinrude, Johnson, Merc, etc..... I'd like to see if maybe there may be an exploded view of the entire starter circuit. That or a cut away.


Not sure of all the proper terminology, but on some starters I have seen, the pinion gear(the copper colored gear) will go up and down on the shaft that it is on via a spiral threading cut onto the shaft, all most like a nut and bolt with a very course thread on the inside of the pinion gear and shaft. Centrifugal force of the starter spinning throws the pinion gear(nut) up towards the "threads" of the spinning threaded shaft. The pinion gear continues to rise towards the flywheel until it engages, and once the motor starts, the spring above the pinion gear forces the pinion gear to unwind back down the shaft. It sounds like the pinion gear doesn't want to start up the shaft threads for some reason. Like I said, I am not sure on my terminology, so can you describe what all they replaced on the starter during the re-build. Shaft ? Copper colored gear ?


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

fishin_envy said:


> Not sure of all the proper terminology, but on some starters I have seen, the pinion gear(the copper colored gear) will go up and down on the shaft that it is on via a spiral threading cut onto the shaft, all most like a nut and bolt with a very course thread on the inside of the pinion gear and shaft. Centrifugal force of the starter spinning throws the pinion gear(nut) up towards the "threads" of the spinning threaded shaft. The pinion gear continues to rise towards the flywheel until it engages, and once the motor starts, the spring above the pinion gear forces the pinion gear to unwind back down the shaft. It sounds like the pinion gear doesn't want to start up the shaft threads for some reason. Like I said, I am not sure on my terminology, so can you describe what all they replaced on the starter during the re-build. Shaft ? Copper colored gear ?


Brotha, I think you hit the nail squarely on the head. That's what kept throwing me for a loop. The upper portion of that shaft has probably worn out but, the rebuilder could of overlooked it.

Hey Bankin, have your starter guy take a look at the upper part of the pinion shaft that disengages from the large gear off of the starter gear. It should free wheel in one direction but, when you turn it in the opposite direction it should walk up the shaft.

Thanks Fishin envy for shocking my memory!!! :brew:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

He took the pinion gear apart and rebuilt it. (I was mistakenly referring to this as the bendix drive). I suppose that means replacing the guts. It spins up the shaft and the spring drives it back down. This could still be the issue though. Maybe they aren't meant to be rebuilt. I will call Stracks in the morning and discuss it with them. Maybe they have one they could put on and observe. I'll report back. I really appreciate all the suggestions! I'll be back on the water soon...I can feel it. Could just be the Mexican food. Heh.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Hurry Mr.Bank hurry!!Ther's one with your name on it swimming out there right now waitting for you.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> Hurry Mr.Bank hurry!!Ther's one with your name on it swimming out there right now waitting for you.


Haha! Thanks Bruce! I can't wait. You are hammering them!


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Bankin' On It said:


> He took the pinion gear apart and rebuilt it. (I was mistakenly referring to this as the bendix drive). I suppose that means replacing the guts. It spins up the shaft and the spring drives it back down. This could still be the issue though. Maybe they aren't meant to be rebuilt. I will call Stracks in the morning and discuss it with them. Maybe they have one they could put on and observe. I'll report back. I really appreciate all the suggestions! I'll be back on the water soon...I can feel it. Could just be the Mexican food. Heh.


I don't think there is any "rebuilding" of the pinion gear or shaft. I would think that they may replace either or both during a rebuild of the starter, but on the other hand, those are not common parts to replace during a rebuild. If the pinion gear didn't look brand new after the rebuild, then it most likely wasn't replaced. I saw your comment where you said you can spin it up the shaft by hand, but when it is spinning fast, there may be too much slop or a small imperfection in the spiral thread causing it to bind and not finish climbing up the shaft. Or possibly the spiral threads are just so worn that there isn't enough grip to push up the pinion gear against the resistance of spring while spinning that fast. Either way, my money is on the pinion gear, shaft or both being the problem.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Well...Strack's got her running. It was a bad ground cable. Done? Uh-uh. Once they got it running they noticed the #3 carb was flooding. They called me back and gave me the news. I approved the carb rebuild...$350. Ha! About 3 hours later I got another call from Strack's. Aw hail. Yep. The carb is still flooding after the kit install. Upon closer inspection...it's cracked. COME OOOOON MAAAAAAN. He told me he bought some used carbs off ebay and offered me whichever one looked best when they arrive with a new kit. $650 now. I sure hope the one he puts on is in good shape. 

It looks like it's time to buy a Hayne's Repair Manual for my truck so I can save some $$ and get it done myself. To top it all off I've been putting in 13-14 hours a day at my new job (on salary) just to fix all the mess the last project manager left. Usually Saturdays too. 

Sure could use a good fishing trip to get my mind off things.


I'm numb.

God grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference. 
Amen.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

In one of your other posts, I though you said that you went straight to the starter with a pair of jumper cables ? Glad it is running.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

fishin_envy said:


> In one of your other posts, I though you said that you went straight to the starter with a pair of jumper cables ? Glad it is running.


Yes he did per my request, but only the positive side. I did not even think about the ground side being bad. Sorry about that.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

99% of the time it is the ground side that causes the connection difficulties.
Per the late Mike Mosely. RIP brother.

SG2


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

fishin_envy said:


> In one of your other posts, I though you said that you went straight to the starter with a pair of jumper cables ? Glad it is running.


I did but that was before the starter rebuild.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

:bounce::fireworksWell sir one problem solved, I'm sure more to come, anyway glad to hear it's up and running. Looking forward to see some pics of nice fat white bass.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

My gut feeling was a bad connection some where, glad its fixed. Cables can look good and still not have good contact. It does not hurt to give them a good cleaning now and then. Thats always the first place I look when I have electrical issues.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

So Mr.Bank does this mean you'll be fishing this week?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> So Mr.Bank does this mean you'll be fishing this week?


No sir Bruce. They said it will be ready by next weekend though! It's gonna be great to be back.


----------

